# 2009 VW Routan SEL Premium - Shifting Hard/Feels Like Car Was Hit By Another Car



## EMazz (Apr 20, 2011)

When driving out of my development at approximatley 15 MPH, my car shifts very hard, makes a loud thump (for lack of a better word), and actually feels like my car was rear-ended. Is anyone else having this problem? My car is at the dealership for the second time, and they of course cannot recreate the problem. 

Through reading other posts different places online it's apparent that some people have had these issues and they've led to a much more serious issue. It seem to go from this hard shifting to the car shutting itself off when on the highway. GREAT. 

Has/is anyone else experienced any of these issues?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

PCM needs a reflash(firmware update) and that reprogram should take care of the problem. Your van being an 09 was built in 08 when this problem was probably more prevalent with the infancy year of the 08 DGC and T&C.


----------



## johjhas (Aug 14, 2011)

*routan hard shifting*

i have the same problem with the shifting, did the firmware upgrade solve the problem?

thanks


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

EXACT same problem. Well, it seems to happen closer to 20mph with ours, and only when the engine is cold. But yeah, we've been experiencing it when leaving the subdivision - almost always happens right in front of the same house about a half mile from our house. Although yesterday I experienced it much sooner, and much more severe of a clunk.

I think it's time to take it to the stealership for the firmware upgrade (and to get the power sliding doors looked at again).


----------

